# Want a FREE PaintTalk.com T-Shirt... Here's How



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to have some T-Shirts made for the site and they turned out great. Here's what they look like....












*So how do you get one?*
I'm going to give these out free of charge to the first 25 people that hit 250 posts and PM me their mailing address... That's it! One shirt per member and moderators are not included in that 25 number because I already sent them a shirt. We have a mix of M, L, and XL shirts so sizes are limited. BTW, anyone caught posting junk just to reach the 250 post mark will not be sent a shirt.

Anyways, I just thought this would be fun and who doesn't like a free shirt? :thumbsup: 
Once again you need to be one of the first 25 people to hit 250 posts *AND* PM your address. 

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

BTW, there are already two people (besides the moderators and I) that have reached the 250 post mark. If you want a free shirt PM me.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice shirt


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Nathan said:


> BTW, there are already two people (besides the moderators and I) that have reached the 250 post mark. If you want a free shirt PM me.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


 
How do we know?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

To the left of every post under your username it lists how many posts you have.

Also, here is a list of the members sorted by how many posts they have: http://www.painttalk.com/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30
*Notice the posts column*


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome...


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## mailman (Apr 26, 2007)

Put me down (for one more post):whistling2:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

mailman said:


> Put me down (for one more post):whistling2:


Your on your way! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

To the left of every post under your username it lists how many posts you have.

I see now,thanks,don't think I will make it.:blink:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I see now,thanks,don't think I will make it.:blink:


Don't get thrown off. There are a few members who are close but most people are way off. I expect this to take a few months before we are out of T-Shirts so you have plenty of time :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I see now,thanks,don't think I will make it


Actually, I think you might be surprised
Respond to this post and you are one post closer
:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have gotten to fat for an xl, and i did'nt see a 2xl on the list so.... what else ya got, bumperstickers ect..


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have gotten to fat for an xl, and i did'nt see a 2xl on the list so.... what else ya got, bumperstickers ect..


We will probably get some stickers in but not totally sure when. Also, I'll probably order another round of shirts so that may be an option.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds cool, i will just keep picking away at the posts then lol.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

If I take my contractortalk post and divide them by the amount of times I have pestered you about the bumber stickers and then subtract my post count from this site...I have enough post.

3240/10=324-46=278!

Good idea to get the site more active!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> If I take my contractortalk post and divide them by the amount of times I have pestered you about the bumber stickers and then subtract my post count from this site...I have enough post.
> 
> 3240/10=324-46=278!
> 
> Good idea to get the site more active!


PM me your address and I'll send you some CT stickers. You've waited a while I know.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL how long do i have to wait for CT stickers.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Well... I'm sending one out with every T-Shirt.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a nice T-shirt!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> That's a nice T-shirt!


Thanks... your close to getting one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I know! Maybe you don't want to give me one, I'll just get paint all over it. :laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I know! Maybe you don't want to give me one, I'll just get paint all over it. :laughing:


I think that is exactly what a PaintTalk.com shirt is for :jester:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I think that is exactly what a PaintTalk.com shirt is for :jester:


no way...that's what company shirts are for

I'm keeping my shirt nice :yes:


----------



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

*T-Shirt*

Guess I better post also.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have gotten to fat for an xl, and i did'nt see a 2xl on the list so.... what else ya got, bumperstickers ect..


Pretty bad when you have to ask for a bumper sticker cause the shirt doesn't fit:laughing: 

Just kiddin(and workin on the post count)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DelW said:


> Pretty bad when you have to ask for a bumper sticker cause the shirt doesn't fit:laughing:
> 
> Just kiddin(and workin on the post count)


Lmao on that one:thumbup: .


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Besides the mods, how many people does the site have currently over 250 posts?

Just curious to see how long it will take to reach that 25 people.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Only 2 so far. 

Here is the members list sorted by post count.
BTW... Moderators aren't included in the 25 number so there are 23 shirts still up for grabs.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'll try... to leave behind meaningful and helpful posts.
r


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice shirt (post #45).
I could where it at the beach!

borat-32.jpg


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan, is that just for here... or the other site also?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

kellstar painting said:


> Nathan, is that just for here... or the other site also?


Just on PaintTalk.com. I'm just trying to get some people posting over here as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it looks like Humble is scoring a tee-shirt


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Well it looks like Humble is scoring a tee-shirt


Only if he sends me a PM with his address and size :whistling2:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

welovepainting is only one post away... :whistling2:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I got my shirt in the mail today! Thank you Nathan, I love it and will proudly wear it. 

Thank you also for the ContractorTalk.com stickers. I just bought a 6'x10' enclosed trailer for my business and will through one of those stickers on it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan said:


> welovepainting is only one post away... :whistling2:


Yeah i saw that a few days ago. I figured by now he would be sporting one.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I got my shirt in the mail today! Thank you Nathan, I love it and will proudly wear it.
> 
> Thank you also for the ContractorTalk.com stickers. I just bought a 6'x10' enclosed trailer for my business and will through one of those stickers on it!


Sweet... glad it got to you. I would love to see some photos of the sticker on the trailer... and/or you in the shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, guess I better get busy, lol


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Nathan...

Did you ever get a chance to send a shirt to me?

Thanks, Wolvie


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea, it was sent last week so check your office tomorrow. You probably have one waiting. It was 3 day shipping.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks! Can I reimburse for shipping or help out somehow?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Your helping out just by being on the site... that's the point


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Hey Nathan...
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to send a shirt to me?
> 
> Thanks, Wolvie


Did you get your shirt yet? It should have arrived by now.


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

Well winters coming, will be toooooo cold brrrrr to be outside. So maybe I'll be able to post more often.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Father-n-Son said:


> Well winters coming, will be toooooo cold brrrrr to be outside. So maybe I'll be able to post more often.


Yea, across all of the sites traffic increases quite a bit over the winter months. Glad to have you no matter what season it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*thanks*

Got my shirt yesterday Nathan. 
Thanks again, real cool of you to do this. I'm really enjoying the site lately-I really like how we seem to be able to keep things nice and clean in here too. 

_*Great job!!*_ goes out to all the mod's :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> Got my shirt yesterday Nathan.
> Thanks again, real cool of you to do this. I'm really enjoying the site lately-I really like how we seem to be able to keep things nice and clean in here too.
> 
> _*Great job!!*_ goes out to all the mod's :thumbsup:


You just got it? It was sent two weeks ago with 3 day shipping.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yep...got it Saturday
oh well, gotta love the USPS sometimes


----------



## paintbiz (Nov 6, 2007)

*T-shirt*

:cowboy: still doin the t-shirt thing?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

paintbiz said:


> :cowboy: still doin the t-shirt thing?


Yup, we still have 20 to give away :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2007)

*Johnny Pakay*

I would love a free t shirt size x large Thanks,


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2007)

*Johnny Pakay*

I would love a free t shirt size x large Thanks, email address [email protected]


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Johnny said:


> I would love a free t shirt size x large Thanks, email address [email protected]


You've only got 243 posts to go Johnny.:whistling2:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea, it may help to read the first post in this thread: http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=485

Thanks!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Nathan,

Got my T shirt today:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ball's (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I am one step closer, just signed up today so I have a chance


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Johnny said:


> I would love a free t shirt size x large Thanks, email address [email protected]


Holy crap, can you attach soft goods to email now? wowser


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Holy crap, can you attach soft goods to email now? wowser


You can, but you have to scan it first. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

How many shirts you still got Nathan?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

20 shirts left


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

2 questions:

Still have 20 shirts?

Am I being scrutinized for spam?


You didn't say anything about trolling, highjacking, being obnoxious etc.:whistling2:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

lol, I would hope most discussions stay on topic. If I saw someone posting crap just to get a shirt I'd step in. But since you only have 26 more posts to go I doubt that will happen .

Yes, I have 20 shirts left. Sizes are between M-XL although XL is running low.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Rats! What about us 2XL-T Guys!?!?!*

Welll....guess I'd have a mile (post-wise) to go anyway, but why didn't ya have any "Mens" sizes...:cursing: ?!?! LOL!

It's a stud shirt, but I'm 6'3" (long torso) & 283 (but dropping:yes: !). 2XL-T is all that fits me. If ya get more made, can I buy 1:notworthy: ???

Thanks!
Faron


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I might buy some more later and will try to order some XXLs. They just cost about $2/more per shirt so that sucks.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Oh well...!*

Thanks Nathan,
Siiiighhh...I guess it'll be sometime in '09 before I'll earn one...LOL !

Faron

(Hey...we're gonna be 20+ BELOW ZERO this Friday night!!! 
I gotta work this Sat. a.m.!! I don't think the store will be too busy...
Maybe MINUS 30 early next week... )

Does that earn me some "pity-points":whistling2: ?!?!?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> Welll....guess I'd have a mile (post-wise) to go anyway, but why didn't ya have any "Mens" sizes...:cursing: ?!?! LOL!
> 
> It's a stud shirt, but I'm 6'3" (long torso) & 283 (but dropping:yes: !). 2XL-T is all that fits me. If ya get more made, can I buy 1:notworthy: ???
> 
> ...


Yep me too.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

PM waiting.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Joewho said:


> PM waiting.


I'll get a shirt in the mail to you soon. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> Maybe MINUS 30 early next week... )
> 
> Does that earn me some "pity-points":whistling2: ?!?!?


NOPE :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Nathan! I'd like an xl please...can I send you one of our shirts in exchange? :whistling2:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Did mine get sent out?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I just got it back in the mail yesterday rejected. I copied and pasted exactly what you said to on label?


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Rejected? Lol. How ironic.

PM waiting.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

yea, I got your PMs... I'll try to get back to you on Monday before I head out to the International Builders Show. Thanks.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't that in Vegas? Give me a call, PH.# in pm.

Ooops, that's the one in Orlando?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

this is my chance to own a shirt...my wife will be so happy:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nathan, i got the contractor talk shirt yesterday. Very nice. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

WooHoo, 125, I'm half way there.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Wonder if another 250 posts will earn me another try at a t-shirt?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

No, it will get there. You know I've already tried once and I'm going to resend.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. I have no idea what went wrong the first time. Did the footwork and everything is fine on this end. Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

No worries... I'll get it resent in the next day or so. I was in Florida for about a week for the builders show and never really got caught up after that. I"m getting there though.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Nathan. You obviously have a contact for shirts and "stuff". But if you ever need another quote or just want to do biz w/ an awesome supplier, let me know. Or better yet, look up Platinum Productions out of Oregon. Kit Jones is the owner and he is great.

I used to buy 250K hats and 100K+ tshirts for Kelly-Moore. I don't have his info on me, but I could get it. BTW, nice shirt.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Hey Nathan. You obviously have a contact for shirts and "stuff". But if you ever need another quote or just want to do biz w/ an awesome supplier, let me know. Or better yet, look up Platinum Productions out of Oregon. Kit Jones is the owner and he is great.
> 
> I used to buy 250K hats and 100K+ tshirts for Kelly-Moore. I don't have his info on me, but I could get it. BTW, nice shirt.


I bet you get a better deal buying 100K shirts than I do buying 30 . Thanks for the contact info though!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Got mine today. Thank you very much.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool, glad if finally got there!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Gotta tell ya, it gets attention.

I constantly wear white SW sweatshirts and hoodies, no comments.
Wore the t-shirt in public today and got several comments. Was at the dmv and one of the officials even commented on it, started telling me about his son the painter. Its like magic.

I think I even saw another person in vegas with one.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

still working on it!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nathan

Is there a reward when we hit 1000 posts? Maybe a new keyboard?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe you can get a new life. :whistling2:

Hey, just kidding. :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Maybe you can get a new life. :whistling2:
> 
> Hey, just kidding. :laughing:


HAHA Pro! You may be right!

Maybe when I hit 1000 I'll take a few days off...


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

If you mail me one ... I'll wear it. I'm a walking billboard!

GURU

Mail it ... and they will come.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*BOOOOOYAAAAAAA!*

*KING ME!*


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you had shirts for real sized men I'd have asked for one a couple of weeks ago, but............. (maybe you can sew 2 together)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> *BOOOOOYAAAAAAA!*
> 
> *KING ME!*


Nathan are you still giving them out at 250?? Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Nathan are you still giving them out at 250?? Thanks!


Yup, as soon as you hit 250 posts you just have to PM me with your name, size, and address.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

How about a Cont' talk shirt???

*GURU*


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 100 of them... just working on the store to sell them now.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

can't just toss one at the GURU?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 175 WTF's??? but I watch more than play.

*GURU*


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> can't just toss one at the GURU?


Shouldn't the GURU have his own to give out to all the poor helpless painters he helps????


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I give light to the darkness now a days ... 

... I ran out of shirts in 92. 

Since then ... I wore no name. 

But I'd be proud to promote the site on my wife's back.

GURU


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> I give light to the darkness now a days ...
> 
> ... I ran out of shirts in 92.
> 
> ...


2 things:

1. think it would be your wife's front

2. would Nathan be proud to promote on your wifes front?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I would think so! She got it goin' on!

Sherwin williams stock shot up to 70 when she got her new shirt!

I snagged it from the laundry, and they dropped to 55.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> I would think so! She got it goin' on!
> 
> Sherwin williams stock shot up to 70 when she got her new shirt!
> 
> I snagged it from the laundry, and they dropped to 55.


You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

40'ish year old Scotish-Irish American 6 feet tall Chicagoan ... kind of fits the GURU of PAINT that I would listen to. Who are you asking for advice? Men in robes at the top of a mountain?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> 40'ish year old Scotish-Irish American 6 feet tall Chicagoan ... kind of fits the GURU of PAINT that I would listen to. Who are you asking for advice? Men in robes at the top of a mountain?


*HA!!!! THAT IS YOU! *

*NO SHIRT FOR YOU!*


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

No soup for you!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO


I can't stop laughing. My wife thinks I am losing my crackers. This is better than anything c h i p s t a ever said. 

I need a vacation. Nathan...what do you say?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

_I'll be here all week .....try the veal!_


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> _I'll be here all week .....try the veal!_


Thanks NEP. I was having a real bad day until you cracked me up.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks NEP. I was having a real bad day until you cracked me up.


Whats wrong V, why such a bad day???


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just a sourpuss day, some things happening faster than I prefer and others not happening fast enough. Nothing major. Our little NEPster snapped me right out of it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Just a sourpuss day, some things happening faster than I prefer and others not happening fast enough. Nothing major. Our little NEPster snapped me right out of it.


A good Weirdo or Donkey always puts a smile on your face....I know...:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO



Man I can't stop laughing with this one...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Just a sourpuss day, some things happening faster than I prefer and others not happening fast enough. Nothing major. Our little NEPster snapped me right out of it.


The bright side is, the day is over. Not so good side, tomorrow will come fast.....lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK

Same here. Just when I stop laughing and decide not to read it again, there I go reading it again. That NEPS is priceless. Painttalks little treasure.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> MAK
> 
> Same here. Just when I stop laughing and decide not to read it again, there I go reading it again. That NEPS is priceless. Painttalks little treasure.


Why do you keep refering to me as little? Have you been talkin to my wife again???


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

NEPS: "You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO"

No NEPS, that's not me. 

booger


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

Are there


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

any t-shirts


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

left................


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> NEPS: "You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO"
> 
> No NEPS, that's not me.
> 
> booger


 
:detective:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> NEPS: "You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO"
> 
> No NEPS, that's not me.
> 
> booger


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Pete's Painting said:


> left................


That's certainly one way to score for the BIG prize. :yes:

J


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> NEPS: "You seem like a smart fellow GURU ...good threads on CT ....but I also have thought to have found some bright people here ....until they put their mugs on the "Faces to Names" thread ..... don't think I'd pick up any of them as a day worker from the HD parking lot.  esp. the weirdo sitting with JOEWHO"
> 
> No NEPS, that's not me.
> 
> booger


LOL, OMG. It never fails, when I come to this site, I have to ask myself what I was thinking.

That pic is of Leonard. He's the computer guru that taught me.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

See Neps ...

It's Leonardo ... not to be confused with Lombardo ("The Clown"). 

... And for what it's worth, any friend of J-Who is alright by me ... He's a Chicago guy.

As for my real identity ... there are only a few here who know the face behind the booger. 

My family has been relocated by the witness protection agency in 1587. My aunt was Queen mary of Scots, and she was secretly plotting to take over the thrown of England. We have been secretly hiding in the "New World" since the world was flat. We are still waiting until the coast is clear to reveal our identities and go back home. She hasn't written from her prison cell in a while, but we haven't given up hope. 

So ya see ... my identity needs to remain a secret. 

booger.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Joewho said:


> LOL, OMG. It never fails, when I come to this site, I have to ask myself what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> That pic is of Leonard. He's the computer guru that taught me.


Sorry Joe ....Didn't mean to get your panties in a bunch .....I guess you've had to ask youself why 421 times.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> See Neps ...
> 
> It's Leonardo ... not to be confused with Lombardo ("The Clown").
> 
> ...


GOOD! ...I used to enjoy your posts until I saw that pic of that 60 year old woman.....


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

*GO CUBS!*



*Dusty sucks! :boxing: *

*(... and spits sun flower seeds all game ... he should coach more!)*


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> See Neps ...
> 
> It's Leonardo ... not to be confused with Lombardo ("The Clown").
> 
> ...


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> *GO CUBS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is where "thrown" belongs bro, although you could be on the throne while watching the game.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, then ... That kind of confirms things for NEPS. Booger isn't ... "that guy". 

... what ever!


Booger.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Got mine today!!!!!! Looks Great! Thanks Nathan.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Got mine today!!!!!! Looks Great! Thanks Nathan.


Hope that was in XXXXXL


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Got my shirt yesterday Nathan, thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

NP, glad you got it.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

*250!!!*

Here's my 2 fiddy cents! Still got any T-shirts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratz painttofish! :thumbsup:

J


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the t


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

250!!! arty:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JMCP said:


> 250!!! arty:


You must send Nathan a pm with your addy to obtain your shirt.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> You must send Nathan a pm with your addy to obtain your shirt.


Are you sure about that? I read over this whole post, and never saw anything along the lines of suggesting I give him my address. :smartass:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JMCP said:


> Are you sure about that? I read over this whole post, and never saw anything along the lines of suggesting I give him my address. :smartass:


I'm gonna beat you tomorrow smackass.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

How many shirts are left? I'll never get there in time  . Oh Well.

the booger


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Got mine today! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Boog.....I'll send you mine if you stop posting!:thumbsup:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm an XL


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> Thanks, but I'm an XL


Double D"s?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

it's a XL .... you only need a XL to get over your head!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

if you GOOGLE "paint guru" ... the 2nd click takes you to Contalk ... and the 5th click takes you here ... I almost thought I was doing the site a service. MORE MISC. TRAFFIC.

booger


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> ... I almost thought I was doing the site a service. MORE MISC. TRAFFIC.
> booger


Problem is boog, I doubt that paint guru is a very highly searched keyword. Also, if people come here and read your posts, they will not be getting a good representation of what this place is really like. There are alot of members here who actually make meaningful contributions regularly, not occasional barrages of nonsense.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Ahhh ... like Tim and NEPS ... point taken!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> Ahhh ... like Tim and NEPS ... point taken!


We are far from what you do. If Tim and Neps jump off a bridge, would you?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd watch.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> Ahhh ... like Tim and NEPS ... point taken!


easy does it weirdo....... show me a thread that you've made a positive contribution on??????


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> easy does it weirdo....... show me a thread that you've made a positive contribution on??????


guaranty you will come up with zero, zip, zilch.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW ... picking on the booger. :cursing:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Got my T. Thanks Nate! Great site!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Great.... glad you finally got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Hope that was in XXXXXL


That is my size, i hope you didn't get the last one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> WOW ... picking on the booger. :cursing:


I've enjoyed some of your posts Boog. If anything, you have contributed some humor instead of the same'ol paint stuff. The paint Guru topic(On CT too!!!)seems to have a very high count for viewage.... why is that? There must be some value whether paint related or not... :thumbsup:

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I think life is all about Loving what you do, and doing what you Love. By doing this you can both take your work seriously, yet still have fun doing it. No body likes the stale personality of the guy who takes his job too personaly. I try to interject a little humor in every workday. With the tightening budgets from the bad economy the stress levels at work can get pretty high ... I just try to get everyone to lighten up a bit. 

Ever notice the irony between my 2 aliases ... The unwanted booger and the almighty GURU. 

BTW ... I don't think I've ever met a painter who didn't think he was the best there ever was ... I like poking fun at our fragile egos. It is a skill and a science ... but in the end it is "just paint". 

Work happy ... and work safe!

The Booger
(pick-it and flick-it)


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've enjoyed some of your posts Boog. If anything, you have contributed some humor instead of the same'ol paint stuff. The paint Guru topic(On CT too!!!)seems to have a very high count for viewage.... why is that? There must be some value whether paint related or not... :thumbsup:
> 
> J


 Thanks Jay-bird


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

you hang around boog. this site needs a humour injection, it's developed a cliche.

paul


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> you hang around boog. this site needs a humour injection, it's developed a cliche.
> 
> paul


Whats the cliche?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Whats the cliche?


Guess it's me, you, NEPS, and Homey.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Guess it's me, you, NEPS, and Homey.


 
Perhaps we need to google "cliche"...I think it means a phrase or something.

Do you think Paul meant "clique"?

We should really google both terms and have paul clarify before we go jumping to any hasty conclusions.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Guess it's me, you, NEPS, and Homey.


 
You gotta be kidding. I dont even like me, you, NEPS and Homey.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*cli·ché*







 // Audio Help /kliˈʃeɪ, klɪ-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[klee-*shey*, kli-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
_–noun _1.a trite, stereotyped expression; a sentence or phrase, usually expressing a popular or common thought or idea, that has lost originality, ingenuity, and impact by long overuse, as _sadder but wiser,_ or _strong as an ox._ 2.(in art, literature, drama, etc.) a trite or hackneyed plot, character development, use of color, musical expression, etc. 3.anything that has become trite or commonplace through overuse. 4._British Printing_. a.a stereotype or electrotype plate. b.a reproduction made in a like manner


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*clique*







 // Audio Help /klik, klɪk/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kleek, klik] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation _noun, verb, _*cliqued, cli·quing. *
_–noun _1.a small, exclusive group of people; coterie; set. _–verb (used without object) _2._Informal_. to form, or associate in, a clique


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> *cli·ché*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so what phrase have we overused?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> *clique*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We arent small, thats for sure...every one of us is in the weight loss group here. We certainly arent exclusive either. I'm not even sure if NEPS is a person.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, so what phrase have we overused?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> you hang around boog. this site needs a humour injection, it's developed a cliche.
> 
> paul


....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We arent small, thats for sure...every one of us is in the weight loss group here. We certainly arent exclusive either. I'm not even sure if NEPS is a person.


It's 8:10 and I'm three beers into it....might be a long night for my clique tonight!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's 8:10 and I'm three beers into it....might be a long night for my clique tonight!


 
Oh that is so cliche


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's 8:10 and I'm three beers into it....might be a long night for my clique tonight!


I'm on my 2nd beer, watching the hockey game and playing with you guys.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We are a clique because we have young children....no life....wife's that watch dancing shows and we are the few that contribute here on a regular basis. Too many lurkers out there affraid to look stupid. 

I rag on Boog because he claims to be a Guru but I havent seen him give any solid painting advice yet! He is entertaining but that act gets old quick. I could go on a plumbing forum and tear it up for a while too!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> We are a clique because we have young children....no life....wife's that watch dancing shows and we are the few that contribute here on a regular basis. Too many lurkers out there affraid to look stupid.
> 
> I rag on Boog because he claims to be a Guru but I havent seen him give any solid painting advice yet! He is entertaining but that act gets old quick. I could go on a plumbing forum and tear it up for a while too!


I even watch American Idol while post here......lol


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Nate, 

Mrs. GURU is a Medium 
... I'll take an XL if you have 2. :brows: 

Booger


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, be a snobbish clique or well worn never ending cliche, in reality I think we are all bozos on this bus


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Well, be a snobbish clique or well worn never ending cliche, in reality I think we are all bozos on this bus


:stupid:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Boog at a union meeting talking about his new shirt...*


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Where is Ch**ster* forum maybe he needs some new comedy


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


>


BTW ... Sam (Roger) Fatigato ... (RIP) worked for me years ago ... was the inventor of the "GRAND PRIZE GAME". While working as a union painter in the WGN studios in Chicago ... he and the other painters would gamble by tossing balls into 1 gal buckets during break. The producer saw it, and used it in the show. 

An American Staple created by a painter. Thanks Roger! :clap: :notworthy:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Did we ever figure out if we are a cliche or a clique?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Did we ever figure out if we are a cliche or a clique?



Seems to be a toss up... Flip for the answer 







:thumbsup:

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I give light to the darkness now a days ...
> 
> ... I ran out of shirts in 92.
> 
> ...


By the way ... for Mrs. Guru's Birthday ... A Rose Bush, Hybiscus, Tickets to "WICKED", and Arlington Race Track on Mother's Day (front row box for both) ... and ... of course ... a PAINT TALK T-Shirt.

GURU

(TY Nate!)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:stupid:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> By the way ... for Mrs. Guru's Birthday ... A Rose Bush, Hybiscus, Tickets to "WICKED", and Arlington Race Track on Mother's Day (front row box for both) ... and ... of course ... a PAINT TALK T-Shirt.
> 
> GURU
> 
> (TY Nate!)


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: LOL :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Got my T-shirt today... oh and a ContractorTalk.com sticker... Nice! 

Thanks Nathan! :thumbup:

J


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you got it. Thanks for your membership!


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Nathan,

The Paint Talk Tee arrived over the weekend. 

Thanks for the forum:yes:


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you got it... thanks for being here!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh that's right, I passed 250 the other day. 

Is the offer still good?

Size large ?



Bill Archibald
127 Seekonk St
Norfolk, MA
02056

TIA.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I think your suppose to send your info via PM Bill... :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I think your suppose to send your info via PM Bill... :whistling2:



OOOOPS, oh well. I'll do that too. No reason to delete my info here is there? I'm sure those who visit this site are of a better class of humanoids than visit my web site, where all my contact info resides. 

but thanks, I'll PM Nathan.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How can someone get a shirt. do you more T's


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a nice t-shirt. Has there been 25 people all ready. Or has this ended. Just wondering.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> That's a nice t-shirt. Has there been 25 people all ready. Or has this ended. Just wondering.


I have a challenge for you Sev, take a look at this site and try to figure out how many shirts are left. Be careful, you will be graded. http://www.painttalk.com/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yah that t-shirt thing was a one time promotion. All gone...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah that t-shirt thing was a one time promotion. All gone...


V, I challenged Sev, lets see if he can figure it out on his own.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

well from looking at it that way, there gone. But Nathan never posted anything about them being gone.

So its only fair to keep it going since its still open. Unless he closes and all the new guys, Like me, get screwed. That always happens to me.

Nathan, you better say something about this, close the thread or say there gone. Just a word of advice. Plus I am not at 250 yet. So its only fair us newbies to get a shirt since where at or getting close.

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in again.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Unless he closes and all the new guys, Like me, get screwed. That always happens to me.
> /quote]
> 
> Wowsie wowsie woo woo, miserable day out today, isnt it gang?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Some days it feels like that. LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Dang..... Sev at 225 already? He just joined this month... ugh.... I suppose that isn't his fault. Sev having to defend himself lately from all the PT bullies will certainly push up the post count.... lol... At least your not being a nuisance with the post count Sev.... we have seen some really strange active posters here.... (glaring at VP |:^> ) hahaha...... j/k


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

:thumbup::notworthy::whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

J

You got your t shirt from that "How do I stain a deck" thread! If we hadnt known you already, Pro and Slick would have closed you as a DIY...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> J
> 
> You got your t shirt from that "How do I stain a deck" thread! If we hadnt known you already, Pro and Slick would have closed you as a DIY...


I hit my post limit for the T-shirt well before that thread....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I hit my post limit for the T-shirt well before that thread....


Combined with telling us how your SW rep instructs you on how to be a painter, business giant and how to cheat on bidding.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I have two that I need to send out tomorrow and I think we are done after that. I'll check the box and see if there are any left. I know we only have two undesirable sizes left. 

It's been fun though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS told me that since sev was the next in line for a t shirt that he would be happy to send him a New England Painting Services t shirt. I bet Timhag would send him a Haggerty Painting t shirt and I could probably scare up a topcoat shirt for the poor dude.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, what ever size you left, (once I hit the post target) I will take.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Combined with telling us how your SW rep instructs you on how to be a painter, business giant and how to cheat on bidding.


My SW rep never taught me how to be a painter, business giant or cheat on bidding? Where did you drum all that up from? You will not find any post to prove me wrong. 

Did I go to my SW Rep and ask for advise concerning things I had no idea about in the market I aim for? Absolutely. If you knew my SW rep you might be asking him a few questions as well... but you don't. 

Slow down there tiger... Don't get your cart before the horse...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS told me that since sev was the next in line for a t shirt that he would be happy to send him a New England Painting Services t shirt. I bet Timhag would send him a Haggerty Painting t shirt and I could probably scare up a topcoat shirt for the poor dude.


Even tho he lives nowhere near any of us, it would be bad for our business if he had any of our shirts on.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I never did see any pictures of guys wearing their PaintTalk.com shirts... :whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Slow down there tiger... Don't get your cart before the horse...


Neps has a push cart, not a pull cart.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Neps has a push cart, not a pull cart.


Edited Unecessary material


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ewe and Tim musk bee over gooder terms with each nother cause ewe crate fun of Neps two.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> ewe and Tim musk bee over gooder terms with each nother cause ewe crate fun of Neps two.


Tsun, did crow take over your typing abilities? I know nothing of ewe messing with one of my brothers. He'll get the special treatment for doing such a thing.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha it took me so long to _try_ and type like sev or crow. that one liner took like a good 5 minutes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> haha it took me so long to _try_ and type like sev or crow. that one liner took like a good 5 minutes.


Usually you are such a stickler for spelling...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what did I type incorrectly Scott? I only see one possible thing.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jason,
Look me up when your bagging at Home Depot in a couple of years and I'll prove my points then. Or that's will have already been proven. You clearly cant see the forest though the trees. Good luck, I'm done wasting time on responding to your ridiculous "how do I do it" threads. If you want proof to any of my statements do a search on your own threads. You may have moved out of the Ford Escort wagon with the trash barrell trailer but you will always be behind the wheel of it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS 

Wow! You took the high road! You could have easily pulled up the thread called "Who is Your Top God (Vendor)?", perhaps Timhag can pull up a link for us, where Jason talks about all the things that his rep does/did for him that were obviously pushing the bounds of ethical behavior by both parties. 

I remember that one, Jason talked about letting his rep bid for him and how they worked on marketing plans together over coffee, and oh by the way, Jasons rep knew his competitions' numbers very well. I dont think I would want a rep that good. When you questioned him on these things, he backpeddled as usual. I love ole Jason like a cellmate, but one thing I dont understand about him is how he morally browbeats people with Bible quotations and then goes and does some silly stuff that pushes the boundaries of business ethics.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> NEPS told me that since sev was the next in line for a t shirt that he would be happy to send him a New England Painting Services t shirt. I bet Timhag would send him a Haggerty Painting t shirt and I could probably scare up a topcoat shirt for the poor dude.


I might be able to get one from:

Dewey, Cheatum 
and Howe Painting Services.


:jester::jester::jester:​


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Even tho he lives nowhere near any of us, it would be bad for our business if he had any of our shirts on.



I think it would be cool to have shirt from everyone. (not saying you have to). I don't think I would wear the shirts, I would hang them in the shop I work at. :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> ......... but one thing I dont understand about him is how he morally browbeats people with Bible quotations and then goes and does some silly stuff that pushes the boundaries of business ethics.


I never browbeat with bible quotations.

I never push boundaries of business ethics either.

You can't prove either situation without understanding my intent, perhaps you don't need to understand..... If you think you need to, then pull up anything I have posted and I will explain away...... I suspect some short sidedness among the ranks...... Just because some here have ventured to a "higher knowledge" of their business does not make what others do to gain in their market any better than those who seem to "have it all together". 

It sure would be nice to have the ability to fully understand each other in this form of communication (forum), but sadly enough it is impossible. Text cannot clearly express what I know, who I am, what I do, where I go, why I exist..... Only a physical face to face encounter can really identify to a more real form of communication. We lack body language, eye contact and tone of speach on this forum. Otherwise, I think we would all understand and communicate a lot more differently if we were hang-n out at the coffee shop, per say....

I have no regrets with my posts and if anyone has been offended with anything I have posted, then it is your responsibility to let me know the offense (preferred in a PM), otherwise I do not know it. I don't come here to cause strife or to be the bad apple. How I do business is solely up to me and with every good intent doing so. I have not attained "higher knowledge" of my market for I have no reason to pursue such things. I learn day to day and if my SW Rep is involved... SO WHAT! Who really cares? No one wakes up all of a sudden knowing everything about their market. 

Anyways..... perhaps I can just stop wasting your time.... :notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jason

I dont think you're a bad apple. I think you are a good guy. It does seem that when all else fails you will haul out the Biblical quotations to defend your ideas, but if thats all anyone can say bad about you then I guess thats not so bad. 

No one here claims to have any higher knowledge of their market. I come here to learn, and this forum has been one of the best things that ever happened for my business. The exchange of ideas with some of the top minds in the industry is priceless. I have seen the difference in my business. 

I fear that the forum is losing the quality contributions that I have appreciated since joining. Hopefully, those of us who have contributed to that success can keep it from going downhill.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure Nathan doesn't appreciate all the none t shirt talk in this thread


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I am sure Nathan doesn't appreciate all the none t shirt talk in this thread


Well he's out of t shirts so until he closes this thread down, its an open forum for me and Jason to work it out!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well he's out of t shirts so until he closes this thread down, its an open forum for me and Jason to work it out!


There isn't much to "work out". I think the lvl of understanding that we will attain is limited and it may just be a good option to close this thread and go beat the path of knowledge through those who have attained what we havn't. :thumbsup:

Press on! as they would say on the USS Kitty Hawk. 

J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just kidding Jason. We dont have anything that needs to be worked out.


----------



## AuntieJan (Feb 6, 2008)

I got a ways to go but I reckon I'll try!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

We are now out of shirts folks. I'll try to see if I can order some more and do another contest. Thanks!


----------

